# piraya has eye problem



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my piraya had on lump on its eye which i thought was sustained in a fight a couple of days ago ,when doing a water change today i noticed the other eye was starting like this also .
what problem does anyone think it is and what sort of treatment to cure this .
we cant get maricin over hear as it is an antibiotic .the treatments i have in stock are internal bacteria /whitespot (ich) /melafix/ and tetra fungi stop treatments all ready just in case.
any ideas or info will be greatly appreciated
thanks dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All I can till you is that the only thing I have ever used is salt. I have no idea what your dude has, but I had a cariba that had something on his eye...I used salt and it cleared in a few days.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could it be ammonia burn?

a water change is a good idea - whatever it is


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Do ya have tetracyclene?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the water is fine (checked) i do a 25% water change every week and the other 2 reds show no signs of this also .as to describe the eye it looks like a little tube protruding from the eye about 2mm the other eye has just started to get this also but its not sticking out as yet .
the piraya is acting normal and shows no signs of illness and looks as if it can see ok, the eye is not cloudy and the full eye is not sticking out like popeye but its early days which on one hand its ok to catch it early but i still dont know what to treat for .i have added aquarium salt but not sure if it will work and raptor i have not got a clue what tetracyclene is 
dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry i didn't see. It's a antibiotic. Does brittain not allow antibiotics.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

intibiotics have to be prescribed and you cant buy just buy them at a chemist (drug store) so we have to go to lfs to get meds and only basic ones
i am doing a 10 % water change every day and at correct amount of salt and see what happens

dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well your doing what I would suggest - keep it up and hope for the best


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

stuck to my program for my piraya and it has worked but will keep on doing so until my main water change and gravel clean later this week .
the piraya's eye is now almost back to normal and the other that started is totally ok now.
i also added a bacterial treatment to the tank just a basic general treatment so either that or the water changes or even both have sorted this out
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

good to hear


----------

